# Bindings Comparisons (before I purchase)



## Guest (Nov 8, 2008)

I have several pairs of the 390s and love them.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

I bought a Burton Supermodel 172, so naturally I was gonna go with Burton C-60's. When I got to the store, I just couldn't believe how flimsy and pliable they felt in my hands. No way. I had Ride Betas on my Yukon 172, so I bought another set for the Supermodel. They are a simple binding, you can adjust the highback according to the angle you have your stance set at, (so the highbacks stay flush with your board), plus the chassis is aircraft grade aluminum, and they're real snappy and responsive. Less is more, so other than straps (of which any brand will break) I highly recommend Ride Betas since they're so simple in design. Just don't get confused with the Alphas-a different strap configuration to hose you almost double the price. They claim it's a new space age aluminum, but really, aircraft grade works just fine.


----------



## Bagels (Sep 27, 2008)

390's .


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

P1 Carbon 

/10 char


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

I have a pair of the Rising Sun Stream SF's and have rocked Super Titan's before. As far as a park binding, in my opinion, you can not find a better binding than Flux. They are park specific bindings. If you ever have a chance to hold some, grab the high back and twist, it will twist more than a normal binding due to it's construction and the fact that it is a park binding. With that being said, it will still hold its own at speed if you still want to cruise around the mountain. I have used many, many bindings, Ride, Union, K2, to name a few, and as long as I'm a park rat, I will stay right with the Flux line.


----------

